

Ask YC: Just launched my startup (an ad exchange network), what do you guys think? - rksprst

So I just launched one of my startups: AdExchanged ( http://adexchanged.com/ ). I'd love to get feedback from you guys!<p>The point of the ads is not to replace adsense, but to have people use us along with adsense. Would any of you guys use this?
======
felixc
That's a very cool system, and yes, I would use it for certain things.

However, I would take a little more time to review the text on the pages.
There were a number of phrases that struck me as... infelicitous. Most
notably: "Each time somebody sees the ads on you site, a partner site will
_be_ display your ad."

Those little blurbs are the first impression people get from the service, and
the difference between sounding like "just some random site" and "a really
cool, professional ad service" will make a difference in adoption rates. Best
of luck!

~~~
rksprst
Thanks, I really appreciate the feedback! I didn't personally write any of the
text, but me and my partner will look it over and fix any mistakes (and make
it easier to understand).

------
Maro
The site sounds like whoever wrote the text is not a native english speaker.
You _must_ get a native english speaker to rewrite these for you...

------
cschneid
The password box on the front screen is a plain-text box... change that to a
password input box.

------
agentbleu
I would recommend adding a demo of how the ad units look, mention if they are
nofollowed links, and can you choose your ad partners or is this automatic.

~~~
rksprst
Adding a demo of how the ad unit looks was on the to-do list. I guess both of
us just forgot about it before launching. We'll redo the front page with
better wording and I'll add a demo of the ad unit in there.

In the future you will be able to choose the ads you want to display based on
keywords and categories. Right now though, we wanted to make it as simple as
possible (with the least amount of steps to get it set up) so it's automatic.

